# Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?



## Heike43 (6. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben einen Teich, 1,20m tief, mit Bachlauf und Springbrunnenbecken. Dort wohnen ca. 40 Kois und einige Babyfische. Hinzu kamen 4 __ Barsche. Im Sommer kommen auch einige __ Frösche aus benachbarten Teichen zu uns. Unsere Frage ist nun, wie überwintern wir die Pflanzen? Die kleinen Seerosen holen wir rein, dann haben wir aber noch vor kurzem den Teich mit Kokosmatten belegt, wo sich einige Pflanzen schön dran festranken, was Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist. Man kann die Pflanzen(im Bachlauf) ja nicht hinausnehmen, wer weiß uns mit Ratschlägen zu helfen?. Die anderen Pflanzen im tiefen Gewässer bringen wir problemlos durch den Winter. Wir haben den Teich 2005 angelegt.


----------



## glasklar (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

hallo heike

mein teich ist ca80 cm tief ,ich lasse alles wie es ist ob seerose oder __ calla 
habe nur die luftpumpe an damit der teich nicht ganz zufriert


----------



## rut49 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo, Heike, 
bei mir bleibt auch alles drin, und ich habe , wie Willi, einen kleinen Sprudler.

Nur, mit der Kokosmatte??  Ich hatte auch eine im Teich, weil ich die "nackte" Folie nicht mochte. Sie ist ein Anziehungspunkt für Algen und Schmutz, und soll (wie hier im Forum schon oft geschrieben- schnell verrotten). So lange habe ich nicht gewartet, und sie in diesem Jahr rausgeschmissen. Hab´nicht geglaubt, wieviel "Mist" in den Fasern saß. Natürlich habe ich auch einige Pflanzen beschädigt, aber die wachsen ja wieder. So, nun kannst du dir überlegen, ob du sie im Teich läßt, oder doch lieber wieder raus nimmst. 
LG aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Heike43 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*



			
				rut49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Heike,
> bei mir bleibt auch alles drin, und ich habe , wie Willi, einen kleinen Sprudler.
> 
> Nur, mit der Kokosmatte??  Ich hatte auch eine im Teich, weil ich die "nackte" Folie nicht mochte. Sie ist ein Anziehungspunkt für Algen und Schmutz, und soll (wie hier im Forum schon oft geschrieben- schnell verrotten). So lange habe ich nicht gewartet, und sie in diesem Jahr rausgeschmissen. Hab´nicht geglaubt, wieviel "Mist" in den Fasern saß. Natürlich habe ich auch einige Pflanzen beschädigt, aber die wachsen ja wieder. So, nun kannst du dir überlegen, ob du sie im Teich läßt, oder doch lieber wieder raus nimmst.
> LG aus dem Lipperland Regina



Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tipps. Wir haben die Kokosstreifen erst vor kurzem eingesetzt, im Bachlauf haben wir ein Gitternetz aus Plastik, wo der Kies super dran haften bleibt und mit einem Rest dieses Gitters hol ich die Fadenalgen bis aufs Letzte raus, klappt super. Ich hoffe, unsere Matten bleiben solange unverrottet, bis sich die Blumen gut vermehrt haben und die Folie nicht mehr so sichtbar ist. Ich werde bald mal Fotos rein stellen, bin erst seit gestern dabei.


----------



## Heike43 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo heike
> 
> mein teich ist ca80 cm tief ,ich lasse alles wie es ist ob seerose oder __ calla
> habe nur die luftpumpe an damit der teich nicht ganz zufriert



Hallo Willi,
danke für die netten Tipps. Vielleicht klappt es ja, wenn wir fließend Wasser im Springbrunnenbecken laufen lassen, dann läuft es ja den Bachlauf runter bis in den Teich, so kann man sich wirklich einiges an Zeit und Aufwand sparen, um alle Pflanzen raus zu holen. Den Filter holen wir sowieso rein, sonst friert er ein, dann können wir ja die Bachlaufpumpe anlassen, wäre wirklich zu überlegen.


----------



## A6er (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Mal kurz OT:

In deinem 10000 Liter Teich wohnen 40 Koi, "Babyfische" und 4 __ Barsche :shock 
Hast Du da überhaupt noch Wasser drin


----------



## Heike43 (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz OT:
> 
> In deinem 10000 Liter Teich wohnen 40 Koi, "Babyfische" und 4 __ Barsche :shock
> Hast Du da überhaupt noch Wasser drin



 Ja, es sind alles noch ca.10-15cm Fische, die Babys sind max.5cm und werden nächstes Jahr in liebe Hände gegeben, aber klar haben wir noch genug Wasser, schau dir mal die Bilder an.


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo Heike,

ein dauerhaft laufender Bachlauf kühlt bei entsprechend kalten Temperaturen (ich weiß, dass die letzten zwei Winter den Namen nicht verdient haben, aber wer weiß schon was kommt) den Teich extrem schnell und stark aus.

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns einfach mal ein Foto vom Objekt?
Wenn dort von sich aus Wasser stehen bleibt, sehe ich für die normalen, winterharten Teichpflanzen kein Problem.
In der Natur gräbt die ja auch keiner aus und setzt sie ins tiefere Wasser oder in die Garage.


----------



## michag (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

wo sind den die Fotos ?,  schau dir mal die Bilder an.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eugen (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

hallo Micha,

guggst du : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=11257


----------



## Heike43 (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heike,
> 
> ein dauerhaft laufender Bachlauf kühlt bei entsprechend kalten Temperaturen (ich weiß, dass die letzten zwei Winter den Namen nicht verdient haben, aber wer weiß schon was kommt) den Teich extrem schnell und stark aus.
> 
> ...



 Hallo Annett,
ich habe einige Fotos in Heike´s Album, da kann man wohl gut was erkennen. Was hälst Du eigentlich von den Kokosmatten? Viele scheinen ja nicht begeistert zu sein. Wir haben sie vor einigen Monaten eingelegt, bis jetzt, toi toi toi klappt es gut. Mein Mann will die Bachlaufpumpe(hatten wir neu und ziemlich teuer) nicht im Teich lassen, wegen dem erfrieren. Den Filter und den Springbrunnen müssen wir auch wieder im Haus lagern. Macht zwar viel Arbeit, aber es ist zu schön, zu sehen, wie wohl sich die Fische fühlen. Die Babykois sind im Bachlauf angezogen worden, als wir sie frei liessen, wollten sie gar nicht mit ins "grosse" Wasser. Total süss.


----------



## michag (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

@ Eugen

danke,ich war d...f

Gruss Micha

@ Heike,die Matten am Rand ...würde ich entfernen....hatte ich auch mal ........nur DRECKECKEN sonst ganz schön


----------



## Franzel5 (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo Heike,

die Kokosmatten werden defintiv in einigen Jahren verrottet sein. Vor allen Dingen reißen Sie an der Wasserkante ab, da sie dort als erstes durchfaulen. Das  sieht dann sehr unschön aus. Wenn sich allerdings die Pflanzen entsprechend entwickelt haben kann es sein, dass man das nicht mehr sieht.
Ich habe mit der Ufermatte ( hier wird immer die von NG erwähnt aber ich habe einen preiswerteren Anbieter in der Bucht gefunden) gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie verrottet nicht und man kann sie mit Sand einschlämmen und einsäen. Ich habe jetzt auch einen Bereich mit __ Moos belegt uns teste mal wie sich das entwickelt. Aber das werde ich erst nächstes Jahr sehen.

Meine Bachlaufpumpe von Oase bleibt im Teich. Sie liegt in etwa 80 cm Tiefe und ich denke da wird nichts passieren. Ich benutze sie natürlich im Winter nicht um die Temperaturschichtung im Wasser nicht durcheinander zu bringen.

Behalte aber auf jeden Fall Deinen Fischbesatz im Auge. Für deine Teichgröße sollte es maximal 15 ausgewachsene Koi sein. 

Ich würde mir weniger um die Pflanzen als um die Fische Gedanken machen. Bei Deinem Besatz könnte es unter einer evtl. Eisdecke schnell mit dem Sauerstoff eng werden. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit einem Lüfter einen Teil eisfrei halten.


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo Heike,

zu den Kokosmatten möchte ich mich den Vorschreibern anschließen.
Bei mir sind sie komplett unter Wasser und trotzdem zerfallen sie immer mehr.
Im neuen Teich habe ich die schon erwähnte Ufermatte von naturagart benutzt.
Mancher User hier empfiehlt als günstige Alternative auch gut durchgespülten Kunstrasen.... der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Am Fischbesatz würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch spätestens im Frühjahr dringend etwas ändern. Die Fische legen eher an Gewicht zu als an der Länge... und man füttert nun mal nicht auf Fischlänge bezogen. 

Bezüglich Bachlauf - sorry, aber welches der Bilder zeigt den beschriebenen Bachlauf? Ich sehe da nur Teichbilder. Und im Teich würde ich das normale Wasserpflanzensortiment ohne Angst überwintern.
Zickig sind nur "Exoten" wie __ Papageienfeder (auf 40cm setzen), __ Hechtkraut (20cm), Callas etc.
Alles, was ich auf den Bildern erkennen konnte, müßte in D. winterhart sein.


----------



## didi3005 (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,
wie weit und wann muß ich mein __ Tausendblatt und __ Schwertlilien zurückschneiden, oder muß das nicht sein??
__________________
Viele Grüße aus dem
Ronneburger-Hügelland

didi


----------



## andreas w. (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

hi didi,

grundsätzlich - __ schwertlilien abschneiden wenn braun werden. oder warten bis das ganze blatt braun ist, dann ziemlich weit unten abschneiden. treibt im frühjahr wieder aus.

__ tausendblatt schneide ich ab, wenn es mir zu viel wird, dann je nach dem. wenns zu buschig ist, auslichten, ansonsten etwas unter der wasseroberfläche.

gut beschreiben konnte ich noch nie, aber es hat fast immer funktioniert.


----------



## ahli47 (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie überwintern wir unsere Teichpflanzen?*

Hallo Heike, wir nehmen nur frostempfindliche Pflanzen aus den Teichen, aber wenn du soviele Fischen im Teich hast sind solche Pflanzen wahrscheinlich gar nicht in deinem Teich! Im Frühjahr kann es nochmal kritisch werden, nicht wegen der Kälte, sondern weil die Fischen gerne das junge Grün der Pflanzen essen!
Solange die KOI`s klein sind geht es noch... aber nach einige Jahren wird es schwierig wenn du nicht sehr viele Pflanzen hast oder die Pflanzen ausserhalb der Reichweite der Fischen eingesetzt hast! Mit Kokosmatten haben wir gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, vielleicht sollten sie alle paar Jahren ersetzt werden!  Viel Erfolg!  John


----------



## helithomas (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen es ist zwar Grade mal Sommer aber ich mochte mir jetzt schon mal über die Überwinterung meiner Pflanzen gedanken machen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur Seerosen drin die sind alle wieder gekommen aber dieses Jahr hab ich ca. 40-45 Pflanzen reingesetzt, und hab sie auf die Tiefe gesetzt wo sie laut Etikket hin sollen. Nun frage ich mich alle Pflanzen Sollen Winterhart sein gut die die 30cm unter Wasser sind und all die die natürlich weiter unten Unterwasser sind kann ich mir vorstellen das sie Winterhart sind. Aber was ist mit denen die nur 5-20cm unter Wasser sind sollen die auch Winterhart sein? All die Pflanzen hab ich drin:
__ Wasserpest
Große Vallisnerie
Cypergras
Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben
Teichbinse
Zebrabinse
Wasserschwertlilie
__ Kalmus
Kleiner Rohrkolben
Bunter Kalmus
__ Schilf
Korkenzieherbinse
Tannenwebel
wassernadel
Pfenningkraut
Frauenhaat
Zarter __ Gauchheil
Ganadenkraut
Tausenblatt
__ Wollgras
Währe super wenn mir da einer Helfen Könnte. MFG Thomas


----------



## pema (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
mal davon ganz abgesehen, dass du mir mit solchen Fragen im MAI schlechte Laune machst -
alle von dir genannten Pflanzen sind winterhart, d.h. du machst überhaupt nichts mit ihnen, sondern lässt sie da, wo sie eben stehen...
du holst doch auch deine Gartenpflanzen nicht jeden Winter ins Haus (hoffe ich jedenfalls).
petra


----------



## helithomas (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Petra ich muss mich entschuldigen das ich der Schlechte Laune mache. Aber mit deiner Antwort hast du mir echt super geholfen. Und OK mit der sache mit den Gartenpflanzen muss ich dir recht geben hätte ich mir auch selber denken können. Danke noch mal. MFG Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Ich wundere mich immer wieder was für alten Kamellen an Freds ihr ausgrabt, der iss ja von 2008 immer hin 6Jahre her ich denke der ist nicht mehr so aktuell

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2014)

Patrick, sieh es doch einfach mal locker ,
es wird jedes Jahr wieder Winter, genauso wie es jedes Jahr Weihnachten gibt .


----------

